# Dead Nephrurus Levis Pilbarensis



## adz83 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey guys Iv just found my female is dead. She was about 4-5 years old. She has laid me plenty of eggs over the years,and she had just laid another 2 yesterday morning. I hadnt removed them from the tank,and went to do so just now but to my surprise they have vanished. Im wondering if she has eaten the eggs,has this possibly caused her death??? I have also noticed a spot on her underside,will post a pic soon.

No other details to the tank have changed ie temp and humidity, so im a bit stumped by this..

Any input??


----------



## Thyla (Oct 21, 2014)

A spot on the underside. Sounds very familar to what happened to a few of mine. I had bought a few geckos from SA. Did you happen to buy any geckos recently from SA?
Weird the eggs disapeared, I haven't heard of this happening before. Was she in good health?
I am thinking the added stress of producing and laying eggs wouldn't have helped her condition. Maybe bacterial infection took hold due to lowered immune system during pregnancy...
Photos?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Oct 22, 2014)

Is she alone in the enclosure?

Possible predation?


----------



## adz83 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nah she shares a tank with a male,theyv been together the last 5 years.

They didnt come from S.A

Does this link work?


----------



## benjamind2010 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry to see this happen. I've heard of geckos popping off suddenly for no apparent reason.

That looks to me like a ruptured blood vessel that has leaked out into the chest cavity and therefore became visible on the surface.
If you have access to a lab, take a biopsy and put it under a good microscope and identify if there are any known pathogens in the sample.

I read that females dying after laying eggs or during egg laying due to stress is not uncommon. Perhaps it was just severe stress from egg deposition.


----------

